# Philadelphia RRP Course



## ccg (May 15, 2011)

We are accredited to offer the EPA RRP Lead Safe Training course. We service the Philadelphia, PA area, in case any painters on the forum from that area have not received their certification.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello


----------

